# Anyone been pomp fishing in the Cocoa Surf this week?f



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just got here and wondering if the cold snap has run 'em off. Thanks for the replies. New here (to Cocoa Beach) and to this site, but certainly not new to fishing. I am an airline pilot and live full time in Alabama and got a condo down in CB to be closer to the Orlando airport and closer to the FISH! Brought the boat down for the winter, but call me a wuss, don't want to take it out until the temps raise up later this week (will take some doing to get the wife on it for sure..lol)


----------



## RichK (Nov 18, 2010)

I recently moved back to the area after a few years in south Alabama. I mostly fish the surf at Playalinda. I haven't caught any pomps yet this year but did catch a few blues, whitings and small reds last weekend. Hoping the weather warms up a bit this weekend so I can try again for some pompano.


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

RichK said:


> I recently moved back to the area after a few years in south Alabama. I mostly fish the surf at Playalinda. I haven't caught any pomps yet this year but did catch a few blues, whitings and small reds last weekend. Hoping the weather warms up a bit this weekend so I can try again for some pompano.


RichK......I am going to head out to the South Cocoa Beach area....near Patrick AFB and give it a shot today. If anyone has any specific recommendations on where to fish it would be appreciated. I will certainly give a fishing report later. Any ideas if there are any sand fleas out this time of year? Thanks guys


----------



## RichK (Nov 18, 2010)

I didn't see any sand fleas this past weekend. I caught all fish on live/fresh dead shrimp. Also tried clam but had no luck with it. The blues were caught on the incoming tide, the reds and whitings on the outgoing.

Good Luck!


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Rich....I am going to pick up some fresh (live or dead shrimp) and try my luck at catching some fleas. Last weekend I was in Panama City on an airline overnight and I watched a guy catch two LARGE pomps just east of the new pier on dead shrimp. The whiting were thick as thieves in the surf too. Headed out shortly.


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Well....caught a bunch of fish, but no pomps. A dozen blues, three whiting and a 15-20 lb stingray is what was biting live shrimp on the North side of Patrick AFB. Had fun, but no pompano for dinner....lol. Anyhow, talked to some guys who said their friends caught a limit of pomps in Melbourne Beach earlier today. Might head in that direction and give it a whirl tomorrow.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

smithbama1221 said:


> Well....caught a bunch of fish, but no pomps. A dozen blues, three whiting and a 15-20 lb stingray is what was biting live shrimp on the North side of Patrick AFB. Had fun, but no pompano for dinner....lol. Anyhow, talked to some guys who said their friends caught a limit of pomps in Melbourne Beach earlier today. Might head in that direction and give it a whirl tomorrow.


Glad you found something biting. Clams, crab knuckles, and fleas are top baits for pomps as well. Don't discount those whiting, they're delicious as well if they're big enough to fillet.


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Smooth....oh yeah I have eaten the mighty "ground mullet" and the ones I caught were definitely filet-able, but I really didn't feel like fooling with them today. I gave several of the blues to a guy that was keeping them, but for the most part practiced catch and release. Hopefully I can find some fleas and some pomps tomorrow, if not the time on the beach is WAY better than working....right?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely!


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

tried Playalinda at high tide for pomp with fresh clam today and got none. Water temp was 59 degree it might be just too cold for pomp. Did catch several catfishes in the first trough and 2 good size whitings in the second trough. Blue was also there chasing bait in the distance. The bite stopped as soon as dolphin showed up in the distance.


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

We had some dolphin early yesterday, but the blues were biting the whole time. I am hoping to find some pomps today that want to EAT!


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Quick fishing report: no pompano again, but had steady action with one 15-20 lb shark of some unknown species (almost took my whole rod/reel in the drink) One 25-30 lb stingray...fought like hell. Thought for a few minutes that I had a monster bull red. Five whiting and a couple of bluefish. Sooner or later I am going to figure out these bad boys, but headed back up to Bama until the first week of January. Good luck and tight lines guys.


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Any new reports on surf fishing in the cocoa beach area this week? Any reports would be appreciated. I will be down on the 2nd and can't wait to get back on the beach.


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Fishing slow today on the beach. Caught nothing but a few short whiting and a bunch of baby sail cats. Fella down the beach said he caught five keeper pomps the day before but the bite was really slow. Gonna try down at Melbourne beach tomorrow. Anyone got any suggestions in that part of the woods? Thanks


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey, it's no fun to play solo. I tried Cocoa Beach Pier for couple of hrs before high tide the same day as well. Very dirty water which messed up fishing. I only got couple of baby cats, a hemelthead and came home empty. Met a guy who tried Sebastian Inlet earlier that day but he got nothing as well. Poor guy got skunt twice in a single day but he was quite persistent. Will try again in a couple of days.


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.....went down to Melbourne beach yesterday and the fishing was real good. The water clarity and depth is much nicer than Cocoa beach....worth the 30 min drive


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the update for Melbourne. I will try there then. Besides the inlet, which beach I can try my luck for pomp if I do? I heard some guys did very well over the beach just north of the inlet.


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Haven't fished the inlet before, but have talked to some guys that have and said they wore out the pompano south of the inlet on Monday. I don't know jack diddley about that area so I am just passing along what I heard.


----------



## jmunger (Jan 16, 2011)

Heading out just south of the boynton inlet and the park at Delray today. Heard the pompano and blue fish are thick right now and finally have a day to give it a try. I was up in Jenson Beach fishing the river yesterday with no luck. The water is crazy cold but very clear...


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

jmunger said:


> Heading out just south of the boynton inlet and the park at Delray today. Heard the pompano and blue fish are thick right now and finally have a day to give it a try. I was up in Jenson Beach fishing the river yesterday with no luck. The water is crazy cold but very clear...


How did it go? Give us the goods my man.....


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wore them out today! Fished the surf down by Patrick AFB and had a great day. The action was pretty much no-stop. The first fish I caught was a keeper pompano and it kept getting better (at least from a numbers standpoint). Caught 7 blues, 2 nice black drum, and no kidding at least 30-35 whiting. Also caught another keeper pompano. Used live shrimp cut up and live clams. Didn't find any sand fleas, but to tell the truth didn't look too hard. Anyhow, just finished dinner (pompano and black drum fillets) and i am worn out!


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Similar story at Playalinda surf. Got there late in the PM. Tide was very low considering a full moon but it was coming in already. Asked the only 2 anglers fishing there and both said slow but a few keeper pomps. Biting was apparently too slow to keep them there much longer. I was the only one when I started. First casted out in distance. GOt a big hit shortly while I was setting up the second pole. It was gone by the time I reached and set the hook. Rebaited and out it went over the second break. Continued setting up the second pole and sent it into closer trough. The first pole took a big hit again and this time the fish set hook itself and took it to the side. Pomp! I pulled it back and here was my first keeper pomp(about 13") for 2011. Rebaited and out it went into distance again. Got another hit immediately but this time the pull action was different. Pulled it back here came a bull whiting. While the another pole sitting there for nothing, the distance pole kept catching whitings one after another until sometime later when tide went higher, the near pole also started to dancing but the distance pole slowed down. The whiting bite went nut as I kept pulling double back sometimes from the near pole even though the size went down but number went up. I stopped casting as the lines from 2 poles tangled together due to current but I was also tired of catcing small whitings but no more pomp. Brought many whitings and sole pomp home. My family and friends should be happy now.


----------



## RichK (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice job guys. Good to see some pomps starting to show up again. Hopefully they'll stick around for awhile this time.


----------

